# Hi 👋🏼 (collection day at last! 2003 3.2 Roadster)



## andy365 (11 mo ago)

Hi TTF, after many years lusting for one, I’ve finally treated myself to a 3.2 Roadster, 2003 (early birthday present …a big one, nuff said).

Today’s collection day, so I’ll probably be back on here tonight with loads of questions! 😂


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 and happy special birthday all the best people drive roadsters 😉


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome  , Enjoy the roadster, looking forward to your pics


----------



## andy365 (11 mo ago)

Here it is then. First wash today. Found one or two little jobs to take care of (e.g. wobbly spoiler) but I love it! 😎


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, that's a tidy looking chariot


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to MK1 ownership.
Arch gap looks excessive, be interested to know the measurement between wheel centre & arch.
Hoggy.


----------



## andy365 (11 mo ago)

I know, right? Front is 360mm, Rear is 400mm.

I queried the ‘high rake’ stance at viewing and learned the rear springs were changed after failing the last MOT (MOT history + service receipt confirm this) - however that doesn’t rule out that maybe the wrong length springs were fitted, I guess.

The rear springs certainly look new, compared with the fronts:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Normally the V6 is 370mm ish same as the pre-facelift 225 because of the lower sump on the V6.
Hoggy.


----------



## andy365 (11 mo ago)

Evening Team, 
linked with the rear ride height query of the other day, I had the rear wheels off tonight for more of a looksee. The springs are marked: kyb rj6630 04/19A, so I’ll look them up at KYB and compare with OEM product length.

While looking at the n/s, I noticed the oily tube in the foreground, which seems to lead across to the rear diff. And then I spotted a flattened tube flapping loosely against the inboard cv boot. It’s fastened beneath the spare wheel well by a dome nut. (There’s a powdery residue coming from the end, probably just dirt). Anyone know what it is?

I need to get a workshop manual!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, The oily tube is the Haldex vent which vents into the chassis member. 
The other is the Haldex earth strap which usually corrodes away, replace it with another length of suitable cable.
Hoggy.


----------



## andy365 (11 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, The oily tube is the Haldex vent which vents into the chassis member.
> The other is the Haldex earth strap which usually corrodes away, replace it with another length of suitable cable.
> Hoggy.


cheers @Hoggy


----------

